# I have some information for you....



## Cynthia F

Cześć

Could someone help with the following translation please? It's to send to my boyfriend.

_I have some information for you about the television license, it's written in Polish. I can drop it off at your house (by car) for you tonight if you want?_

Context: An information leaflet written in Polish, to explain why you need to buy a license to watch the television in UK.

Dziękuję/Thank you


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi, 

that would be

"Mam dla ciebie ulotkę informacyjną na temat licencji telewizyjnej, napisaną po polsku. Jeśli chcesz, mogę ci ją podrzucić (samochodem) dziś wieczorem."


----------



## .Jordi.

Bezier's version is perfect. I'm only wondering if _television license_ wouldn't be more like our _abonament telewizyjny_.


----------



## BezierCurve

Yes, you're completly right. 

The word "abonament" however is not very popular with Poles abroad (never really heard someone use that in Ireland) probably because of the length of it or due to the trend of calling official things their original names to avoid confusion (so, just calling it simply "tiwi lajsens", which is just about as long).


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you both for your contributions.


----------



## Agy

Hi there, 

Somehow _mam dla ciebie_ _informacje _sounds like Ponglish a bit. In Polish you can't give information, therefore I'd say: 

Mam dla Ciebie ulotke dotyczaca abonamentu, tyle ze (napisana) po polsku. Moge ci ja podrzucic wieczorem jesli chcesz. 

I don't think there's a need to mention you'll come by car  it keeps the sentence simple 

I'm so sorry for not using Polish signs but I'm using an Italian software 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you Agy!

Sorry Ponglish just made me laugh - a lot!  Another new word for me to get my head round. 

The reason I included by car, was because there was an issue with context last time, and it made a difference if I was going to meet my boyfriend in a car, or on foot. So I like to include everything to make sure there is no confusion!


----------



## Agy

Ahaha, Ponglish makes me laugh when ppl say: Biore autobus do pracy, mialem rozmowe or even more when I hear: Mialem wczoraj sex 

And with regards to the car you can just add: Bede or przyjade samochodem. 

All the best Cynthia


----------



## .Jordi.

Agy said:


> Somehow _mam dla ciebie_ _informacje _sounds like Ponglish a bit. In Polish you can't give information


I agree, however nobody wrote _mam dla ciebie informacje_.


----------



## Agy

Sorry, my bad


----------



## kknd

As I remember _mieć informacje_ isn't Ponglish (the same with _mieć ochotę/chęć_ or _mieć przechlapane_ ).


----------



## majlo

To me _mieć informacje _is perfectly fine. But _mieć seks _isn't.


----------

